# Lima, horriblemente....



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

12345


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

..take macross nose ke buscas con esta noticia, la encuentro muy fuera de contexto y no se ke kiere decir , si nos defiende , si nos ataca, cual es el motivo de esta vaina?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Creo que Lima debe encontrar el justo medio entre preservar su alma y su identidad, que ciertamente la tiene, y la necesidad de mejorar sus costumbres, con el objeto de transformarse en una ciudad más ordenada y limpia. 
Pienso que lo está logrando, pues las mejoras son más que evidentes. A medida que los limeños nos terminemos de convencer de que esto va por buen camino, incrementaremos el cariño y orgullo por nuestra ciudad. Dejaremos totalmente atrás el estado de depresión por el que atravesamos en las últimas décadas y que nos hizo llegar a aborrecer nuestra ciudad y nuestro país y adoptaremos otra mentalidad mucho más optimista y alegre. Cuando todo ello se concrete al 100%, Lima y el Perú van a dar muchísimo que hablar.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espero que esto no vaya a terminar en más peleas y eso que ya nos estabamos llevando bien con varios Chilenos que postean en este foro, lo último que deseamos es más discusiones que terminen en mecha. Asi que llevemos este tema de manera sana, con la seriedad necesaria


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Macross es peruano, muchachos. Y es de los más centrados. Además, su texto no ataca a Lima, sino que reflexiona acerca de sus cosas buenas y malas.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Se estan haciendo buenas obras en Lima. no se cambiara la ciudad en 5 años pero a largo plazo creo que se esta llendo por el camino correcto. A Cuidar y valorar la joya arquitectonica que es Lima antigua pero siempre mirando hacia el futuro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

"de construir un pasado esplendoroso sobre el cual echarnos a dormir una siesta centenaria."

Pues ya basta de esa siesta centenaria, hay que despertar y poner todos de nuestra parte para salvar nuestra ciudad, que valgan verdades, descontando el centro, Santa Beatriz, Jesus Maria, Pueblo Libre, San Isidro, Miraflores, Lamolina, San Borja, Surco, Barranco, y parte de Chorrilos, es bastante fea, sucia y cochinita, me da pena cuando veo fotos de otras ciudades, ojala y todo cambie en no mucho tiempo..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

"Lima es una ciudad fenomenal, rebosante de aquello que en el mundo entero, con la excepción de Santiago, se conoce como “alma urbana”. "

Eso es verdad, aunque no lo crean eso llama la atencion a los turistas gringos, el impetu trabajador del Limeño.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

"casi todos los edificios están terminados a medias. Para peor, los nativos son feos como diablos"

Es verdad, si nos vamos a poner a comparar a nuestros actuales indigenas despues de 4 siglos de hunillaciones, con el estereotipo de belleza europeo que tiene el latinoamericano, pues claro que van a resultar feos como los diablos, en todas partes descriminan a los indios, no se por que?, y siendo el Peru junto a Bolivia el pais con mayor poblacion indigena (50%), es obvio que les llamara la atencion ver tantos cholos juntos, cosa que no se ve en Argentina o Chile. Esa percepcion va a depender del nivel cultural de la persona, pues el racismo no es mas que ignorancia.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Creo que estás haciendo un buen análisis del texto de Macross, Bajopontino. Very good!


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

La ciudad de Lima es una ciudad tan importante a nivel regional y mundial, con tanta historia, tantos problemas, con tantas cosas buenas que ofrecer a propios y extraños que siempre está metida en la polémica.

________________________
Perú, país con nombre propio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me falto esto:

"en las novelas de Jaime Bayly, a quien la lúgubre frase le ha servido de preludio fijo para desatar la sarta de adjetivaciones maliciosas que, a lo largo de toda su obra, ha dedicado con devoción a su aborrecida ciudad natal."

Diga lo que diga Jaime Baily, el es un producto 100% Limeño, solo una ciudad como Lima puede haberlo creado, ademas qué limeño no ha aborrecido alguna vez nuestra ciudad.
Siempre me hago una pregunta, como es que jaime Baily puede gustar a los chilenos, lo veo seguidamente en la television chilena e incluso lo respetan mucho como escritor, sin duda èl no es el mejor exponente de nuestra literatura.


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Me gusto el articlulo...especialmente la ultima linea...*


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Siempre me hago una pregunta, como es que jaime Baily puede gustar a los chilenos, lo veo seguidamente en la television chilena e incluso lo respetan mucho como escritor, sin duda èl no es el mejor exponente de nuestra literatura.


*Jajaja si...el tipo en Chile es muy conocido, tiene un vasto grupo de admiradores...ademas no estoy seguro, pero creo que una vez estuvo haciendo un programa en un canal grande...en lo personal me cae genial, es un tipo con estilo...

De sus libros no hablo, nunca he tenido la oportunidad de leer uno...*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, es que yo solo lei no se lo digas a nadie, que segun el mismo Jaime es su peor libro, pero creo que todas sus obras tienen como eje el amor homosexual, lo que los hacen morbosos y llamativos, todos sabemos que la mariconada vende, mucha gente dice, que horror, que asco, y bien que se han visto la pelicula mas de una vez.


----------



## Richis (Dec 18, 2003)

Si, la verdad que el artículo es bastante bizarro ....., no se sabe a dónde apunta ...

Igualmente hay batantes impresiciones a mi juicio: el metro se comenzó en el gobierno de Pinochet, pero convengamos que en los gobiernos de la concertación se ha duplicado su red, y como contradicción, el último es socialista ....

Por otro lado, poner a todos los chilenos como enemigos de Lima es tan tonto......, hay santiaguinos que no les gusta Santiago también, hay porteños que lo nes gusta Buenos Aires y aunque no lo crean, la mayoría de los parisinos ODIA vivir en Paris ....


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Bue.. no sé q opinar, en todo caso es cierto q algunos Chilenos q viajan al exterior se la pasan criticando todo..q en Chile las cosas son así y asá.. q Stgo es más limpia y moderna, q acá todo es ordenado y allá es casi Sierra Leona.. pero esa es una minoria, ya q el gran % de gente q viaja a otros lados va con la disposición a conocer y enrriquecerse con otra cultura y modo de vida, por ahí el articulo me parece medio sesgado y altanero en la forma en q se refiere a los turistas q visitan la capital peruana, , pero.. bueno, como dijo Richis, es bastante bizarro, no es ni bueno ni malo.. y tal cúal como el dijo, hay santiaguinos q odian Santiago. 

En todo caso hay q leerlo completo y entenderlo, no creo q sea ofensivo sino más bien ácido.

btw: tambien me encanta Bayly como a muchos Chilenos, raro pero el mismo a dicho q lo trata mejor la elite Santiaguina q la limeña.. porq será?


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Me parece que gran parte o una buena parte de los chilenos tienen una particular forma de ver las cosas , ya tambien he escuchado quejas de chilenos por lo viejo , incomodo y hasta mal olor de Venecia , me parece tal como el mismo articulo lo dice que estos chilenos solo pueden pensar que un rascacielo" nuevito" de lunas espejo , el metro y las simples callecitas de Santiago
son simbolo de belleza pura o el parametro non plus ultra de belleza , lamentablemente esto solo demuestra su cultura bastante incipiente y un intelecto chato , frivolo , no llegando a apreciar que por ejemplo que Lima es un patrimonio cultural de la humanidad, que una sola iglesia de nuestra querida Lima tiene mas riqueza que 20 de Santiago , y eso que tenemos decenas y asi lo mismo con los palacios , museos , lo demas son tonterias , como el mismo articulo lo dice la grandeza de Lima es dificil de superar , lo demas es episodico , lo de la limpieza esta superado en gran parte , lo del transporte
se solucionarà , hasta hace unos meses el aeropuerto de Santiago eran el non plus ultra de esta parte del continente , decìan los chilenos, ahora lo es el de Lima , aunque todavia hay que pulir algunas aristas y construir mas, luego parece que el que escribiò el articulo no ha visto lo threads sobre Lima de skycraperscity.


----------



## Richis (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry, Friendlima, tengo el mismo aprecio por los 2 países y tus comentarios lo único que hacen es echar más leña al fuego .....


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

bueno que se va hacer ,mientras haya educacion para decir las cosas , es mejor hacerlo , antes de esconder todo bajo la alfombra , he comprobado que si ellos tienen las formas de ver asì entonces nosotros tenemos las formas de ver asi , en fin la cosa es que Lima es una de las capitales mas visitadas de
Sudamerica y hay mas turistas norteamericanos , europeos , japoneses en Lima que en Santiago.


----------



## Richis (Dec 18, 2003)

por eso loco, no te sientas en la necesidad de defender a Lima en todo momento .....; la verdad es que los comentarios expresados en el artículo no son necesariamente los de los foristas chilenos que continuamente elogian los threads de fotos de Lima ...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Richis said:


> Si, la verdad que el artículo es bastante *bizarro* ....., no se sabe a dónde apunta ...
> 
> Igualmente hay batantes impresiciones a mi juicio: el metro se comenzó en el gobierno de Pinochet, pero convengamos que en los gobiernos de la concertación se ha duplicado su red, y como contradicción, el último es socialista ....
> 
> Por otro lado, poner a todos los chilenos como enemigos de Lima es tan tonto......, hay santiaguinos que no les gusta Santiago también, hay porteños que lo nes gusta Buenos Aires y aunque no lo crean, la mayoría de los parisinos ODIA vivir en Paris ....



por qué será que casi todos piensas que bizarro es igual a raro?


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

friendLima said:


> Me parece que gran parte o una buena parte de los chilenos tienen una particular forma de ver las cosas , ya tambien he escuchado quejas de chilenos por lo viejo , incomodo y hasta mal olor de Venecia , me parece tal como el mismo articulo lo dice que *estos chilenos solo pueden pensar que un rascacielo" nuevito" de lunas espejo , el metro y las simples callecitas de Santiago
> son simbolo de belleza pura o el parametro non plus ultra de belleza , lamentablemente esto solo demuestra su cultura bastante incipiente y un intelecto chato , frivolo , no llegando a apreciar* que por ejemplo que Lima es un patrimonio cultural de la humanidad, que una sola iglesia de nuestra querida Lima tiene mas riqueza que 20 de Santiago , y eso que tenemos decenas y asi lo mismo con los palacios , museos , lo demas son tonterias , como el mismo articulo lo dice la grandeza de Lima es dificil de superar , lo demas es episodico , lo de la limpieza esta superado en gran parte , lo del transporte


*Y a ti que diablos te pasa...quien crees que escribio el articulo?? siempre generalizas las cosas de esa manera tan simplona?...

Ademas joder! todo el mundo tiene derecho a no gustarle lima y eso no hace a nadie tener un intelecto chato o frivolo...despues de todo convengamos que Lima tiene una historia genial, pero por otro lado tambien deja bastante que decear...hay mucha gente que la historia no le va ni le viene y eso no los hace unos estupidos...

Y por lo demas, yo soy una de las muchas personas que se queja del horrible olor de Venezia en verano...que hay de malo en eso?*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Así es Juan1912, bizarro en referencia a una persona significa: persona valiente y en general apuesto. Generoso, lúcido, espléndido. 

Pero es cierto casi todo el mundo usa esa palabra para "raro"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sera porque en frances "bizarre" quiere decir raro "Ces´t Bizarre", el castellano ha tomado muchas palabras prestadas del frances como "Affaire", Chauffeur" "Cioffure" "Taxi", y no se que otras mas...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bizarro NO Significa BIZARRE...jeje, siempre paro corrigiendo a la gente. 

Por otro lado, no me importa si Lima es fea, linda, lo que sea. Lo unico que se es que me fascina, al diablo con las otras ciudades mas ordenadas y limpias, no viviria en ellas aunque me pagaran...mi corazon esta y siempre estara en Lima. Siempre regresare a mi ciudad. Punto final.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No digo que bizarro signifique bizarre, simplemente que en frances bizarre es raro, y de alli la confusion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> No digo que bizarro signifique bizarre, simplemente que en frances bizarre es raro, y de alli la confusion.


Ya se Bajopontino! A ti no te lo decia!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Richis said:


> por eso loco, no te sientas en la necesidad de defender a Lima en todo momento .....; la verdad es que los comentarios expresados en el artículo no son necesariamente los de los foristas chilenos que continuamente elogian los threads de fotos de Lima ...


es verdad los comentarios del articulo no reflejan a todos los chilenos , pero
la verdad que un grupo bastante grande tiene esa "particular" forma de pensar
y eso no se puede ocultar, y lejos a este grupo de darles una nacionalidad de esta manera no herimos suceptibilidades , hablemos de este "grupo" de personas , que parece que los hacen en serie y con el mismo casette en la cabeza , te cuento que los puedes encontrar en muchos foros , y ahora compruebas que son muchos que hasta un diario , por que el articulo fue publicado en el diario Las Ultimas Noticias , les ha hecho un articulo describiendo su "particular" modo de ver las cosas , bueno te puedo comentar que si lees bien el articulo , yo no he dicho nada nuevo , el articulo lo dice todo , practicamente no añadi ni comas , con respecto al comentario de que Lima deja mucho que desear ,tal vez ,para un "grupo" de personas de este estilo , ya que el 95% de turistas que visita Lima queda completamente
satisfecho , el otro 5% que piensa que perdió su plata ,algo de porcentaje correspondera a este "grupo" proveniente del sur, en fin quien al final podra
lograrlos entender , seguramente que los mexicanos no.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

me gusto el articulo ..dice muchas verdades de lo que piensan los Chilenos acerca de Lima sin antes conocerla! ..como yo ajjaja! pero por las fotos me e quedado cn la boca abierta ..en algunas tomas se parece muchiooo a Santiago!! :S


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

friendLima said:


> Me parece que gran parte o una buena parte de los chilenos tienen una particular forma de ver las cosas , ya tambien he escuchado quejas de chilenos por lo viejo , incomodo y hasta mal olor de Venecia , me parece tal como el mismo articulo lo dice que estos chilenos solo pueden pensar que un rascacielo" nuevito" de lunas espejo , el metro y las simples callecitas de Santiago
> son simbolo de belleza pura o el parametro non plus ultra de belleza , lamentablemente esto solo demuestra su cultura bastante incipiente y un intelecto chato , frivolo , no llegando a apreciar que por ejemplo que Lima es un patrimonio cultural de la humanidad, que una sola iglesia de nuestra querida Lima tiene mas riqueza que 20 de Santiago , y eso que tenemos decenas y asi lo mismo con los palacios , museos , lo demas son tonterias , como el mismo articulo lo dice la grandeza de Lima es dificil de superar , lo demas es episodico , lo de la limpieza esta superado en gran parte , lo del transporte
> se solucionarà , hasta hace unos meses el aeropuerto de Santiago eran el non plus ultra de esta parte del continente , decìan los chilenos, ahora lo es el de Lima , aunque todavia hay que pulir algunas aristas y construir mas, luego parece que el que escribiò el articulo no ha visto lo threads sobre Lima de skycraperscity.



ya apareciste!! con tus comentarios tan simpaticos y agradables!! 

:bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El articulo dice la verdad, aunque algunos comentarios como los de la gente fea si estan fuera de tono, todos los limeños reconocemos que a lima le falta mucho...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

antofasky said:


> ya apareciste!! con tus comentarios tan simpaticos y agradables!!
> 
> :bash:


a veces yo tambien me dejo llevar por los impulsos.
A ver antofasky, ya que paras tanto aqui, deberias postear tu foto tambien, asi como lo hizo grg1992.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Espero que esto no vaya a terminar en más peleas y eso que ya nos estabamos llevando bien con varios Chilenos que postean en este foro, lo último que deseamos es más discusiones que terminen en mecha. Asi que llevemos este tema de manera sana, con la seriedad necesaria


pienso lo mismo....


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

ajaja me sacare una sexy y la posteare!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

antofasky said:


> ajaja me sacare una sexy y la posteare!


a chevere ponte en pose de vedette :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *
> 
> Y por lo demas, yo soy una de las muchas personas que se queja del horrible olor de Venezia en verano...que hay de malo en eso?*


Siempre he pensado que los canales de Venezia tienen un olor a agua estancada...no se porque...jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y que dicen de la venecia Peruana, el barrio de Belen de Iquitos, el otro dia vi un reportaje, verdaderamente deprimente...


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Bajopontino , yo no encuentro que lo que piensan un "grupo" de personas
que describe el articulo se acerque si quiera algo a la realidad , visité hace
poco el centro de Lima y no lo ví sucio, al contrario bastante limpio , bueno y siempre lo he encontrado limpio y mejorando , tal vez le falta mucho por mejorar , pero con lo que ya esta restaurado esta muy bien , no olvidar que Lima no es una ciudad pequeña con el centro historico pequeño,es un centro historico inmenso , ademas de ser carisimo las restauraciones , pero se esta avanzando a pasos agigantados
en su restauración , es increible la cantidad de casonas que hay ,y que han durado 300 , 200 y hasta 400 años y son muchas! que patrimonio! , y restaurarlas todas es caro , muy caro , pero poco a poco se está logrando, ah 
y los comentarios de gente fea , me llama a reir , quien dijo , o alguien haya escuchado que los chilenos son el parametro de belleza para el continente, que yo sepa la ultima reina que ganó algun titulo mundial de belleza fue la Bolocco , que se casó con el tio abuelo mas lindo de Argentina , en cambio
nuestras peruanas ya van por 5 titulos mundiales , el ultimo de nuestra maravillosa y estupenda Maju Mantilla , la Miss World de la decada en mi modesto entender.El ultimo parrafo un poco lo escribí el tono de joda , para
ponerle un toque mas distendido al asunto SMILE


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Uff..Belen es asqueroso, de Venezia no tiene nada.


----------

